# F**k off, were full... of racists



## bianco

F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au

#####

Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.

Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.

Maybe if they spoke English in public.

Maybe if all the store signs were in English.

Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.


----------



## ThirdTerm

Racism has been so tolerated in the country that anyone who has spent some time in Australia and adopted Australian culture would start making racist remarks regardless of his or her colour. A few years ago, a Chinese woman from Malaysia, who had just become an Australian citizen, made headlines after she posted something very offensive about Asian culture online, while she was working in Indonesia. As for casual racism in Australia, it's the mainstream media that is primarily responsible for instigating anti-immigration sentiments as Rupert Murdock, who is originally from Australia, basically owns the Aussie media and almost every Aussie media outlet is like Fox News. But according to my observation, recent British migrants are less tainted with racism compared to the real Australians whose family roots go back many generations.  









> Anti-fascist protestors outnumbered their far-right opponents at dual rallies in Brisbane's CBD on Friday. Police officers put themselves between the opposing groups as they gathered on Queen Street outside the offices of the Consul-General of Greece about midday. Members of the Australia First Party organised a protest to show solidarity with the neo-Nazi-linked Greek political party, Golden Dawn. But less than 10 Australia First Party supporters attended the rally, which began outside The Greek Club on Edmonstone Street, South Brisbane. Their protest was overshadowed by a counter, anti-fascist rally staged by up to 200 unionists and members of the group Antifa.
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/queensland/golden-dawn-supporters-clash-with-antifascists-in-brisbane-20140502-37msg.html



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrPLmX4KKUs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrPLmX4KKUs[/ame]


----------



## bianco

Can't really blame the 'mainstream media' for any perceived anti-immigration sentiment.
The newspapers and talkack radio report facts and comment/editorialise on them...and the People decide for themselves their own beliefs about everything.

Post-war [WW2] immigrants from Europe are some of the harshest critics of the people-smugglers  and their 'queue-jumpers'/'asylum-seekers'/'refugees'/'economic immigrants' passengers...call them whatever you wish...arriving from the Middle East/Afghanistan, Pakistan etc, in boats from Indonesia, Sri Lanka etc and trying to enter Australia illegally with no ID and no passports/no documentation.

The Post-war immigrants had to undergo strict background, health etc checks, and live in dorm-style accommodation in 'camps' to start with.

Object to the people-smuggling trade, and support Prime Minister Tony Abbott's plans to stop it, you'll quickly be branded by many as 'racist'.

Object to massive immigration, such immigration turning the roads into carparks, garden-cottages suburbs into apartment block centrals, immigrants and immigrant [labour]outsourcing taking the jobs of locals, and you'll quickly be branded by many as 'racist'.


----------



## bianco

F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au

#####

This article is all over the place with its accusations, statements, and possible agendas.

One older White woman allegedly going 'nutz' on a Sydney train...and one bouncer outside a strip club in Darwin Northern Territory allegedly say inappropriate things...do not make a whole nation to be "full of racists".

________________________________________
***********************************

_The Minister for Immigration and Border Protection Scott Morrison, at the *Border Protection Command in Canberra,* carefully avoids discussing on-water matters with the National Director of the Border Protection Force Capability, Nigel Perry. Picture: Gary Ramage. Source: News Corp Australia _

#####

*Why isn't Australia entitled to protect its borders from people smugglers or anyone else? *...Indonesia does, sends warships and threatens Australia with warplanes.

Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships | The Jakarta Post

_*Tension with OZ escalates as RI deploys warships *

With Canberra pressing ahead with its hard-line policy of turning back asylum seekers to Indonesian waters, Jakarta told its neighbor on Wednesday the policy could lead to violations of Indonesia&#8217;s sovereignty and that it had increased security on its borders to prevent incursions. 

A number of Indonesian Navy warships have been deployed and four Air Force defense radars have been programmed to closely monitor the southern border, military officials told The Jakarta Post on Wednesday. 

&#8220;We are watching four radars in Timika, Merauke [in Papua], Saumlaki [Maluku] and Buraen [East Nusa Tenggara], which all face Australia,&#8221; Air Force chief spokesman Air Commodore Hadi Tjahjanto said.

*&#8220;If we notice any border violations, our air base in Makassar will be ready. Australia is reachable from there.&#8221; Hadi was referring to the Sultan Hasanuddin Air Force Base in the South Sulawesi provincial capital, which is the base of the 11th squadron, consisting of 16 Russian-made Sukhoi Su-27/30 Flankers. *_


----------



## bianco

Separate posts for ease of reading;

F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au

_And NAIDOC Week is the perfect time to draw attention to the groundswell of humanity that has arisen as more Australians seem to be standing up and saying racist behaviour is unacceptable.

As the buffet of bigotry continues to serve up dishes seasoned with hate, these last few weeks I have begun to notice more fair-minded people taking a stance. _

#####

Then why write this tripe article?

'last few weeks'?  ...it's been happening since the 1967 federal referendum, when 90% of the nation voted to make Aboriginal people equal under the law etc...and the 1975 Anti Discrimination Act and 1975 [anti-racism]Racial Discrimination Act.

Just because [White etc] people aren't marching thru the streets banging drums, patting themselves on the back and chanting "aren't we wonderful" [for what we're doing to improve the lives of Indigenous people]...doesn't mean they're not doing anything to assist Indigenous people and their kids attain better health and better lives.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU6DM9Q1avw [/ame]
Glebe Public Schools closing the gap on education .

_____________________________________
********************************

Racism?
Nation full of racists?

Closing the gap - Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander peoples « Australian Indigenous HealthInfoNet

_Welcome to the Indigenous Closing the gap web resource - for people interested in finding out more about the Closing the gap *commitments of the Council of Australian Governments (COAG). *_

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S8vjhZZE4w [/ame]
Close The Gap 2014 | Ending health inequality in a generation .


----------



## Rikurzhen

Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.


----------



## bianco

Rikurzhen said:


> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.



The gravest mistake Australia made was embracing 'multiculturalism', and massive immigration just for the sake of it.
Immigration should've been very selective...with only people who were really needed, and who could support themselves allowed to migrate.
As it is now there are non-integrating 'immigrant ethnic enclaves' everywhere.


----------



## Noomi

Many people who are against immigration here are closet racists. But they claim the are not racist because they have a 'friend' who is black, Muslim, whatever.


----------



## idb

White Australians are the most casually racist people I have met.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Noomi said:


> Many people who are against immigration here are closet racists. But they claim the are not racist because they have a 'friend' who is black, Muslim, whatever.



Racist as a term has lost almost all meaning. There should be nothing improper about not wanting to live in a multicultural society. That's not racist. If racism speaks to something bad or evil, then we need a corresponding bad or evil action to attach to the accusation. Wanting to kill all the people of raceX would qualify. Wanting to have your own culture and not have to make accommodations for other cultures most certainly doesn't make one racist or evil.


----------



## Noomi

Rikurzhen said:


> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.



So not only are you arrogant and ignorant, you are racist, too. What a surprise.


----------



## SmedlyButler

Rikurzhen said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many people who are against immigration here are closet racists. But they claim the are not racist because they have a 'friend' who is black, Muslim, whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist as a term has lost almost all meaning. There should be nothing improper about not wanting to live in a multicultural society. That's not racist. If racism speaks to something bad or evil, then we need a corresponding bad or evil action to attach to the accusation. Wanting to kill all the people of raceX would qualify. Wanting to have your own culture and not have to make accommodations for other cultures most certainly doesn't make one racist or evil.
Click to expand...


that way several hundred years ago maybe they wouldn't be all over the globe whining about "multi-culturalism". Your people could have stayed home and enjoyed their own little garden of eden whites only enclave.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Noomi said:


> Many people who are against immigration here are closet racists. But they claim the are not racist because they have a 'friend' who is black, Muslim, whatever.



So, you're making a general charge of racism against people who claim to make friends with other races? 

I'd call them puppets; but not racists. If someone wanted me to have friends based upon racial quotas I'd tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare

What the fuck business is it of anyone else what language people "speak in public" if they are not speaking to you directly?


----------



## bianco

Unkotare said:


> What the fuck business is it of anyone else what language people "speak in public" if they are not speaking to you directly?



It's called 'respect', 'manners', and 'integrating'...which sure seem to no longer be evident in Australian society.


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> Many people who are against immigration here are closet racists. But they claim the are not racist because they have a 'friend' who is black, Muslim, whatever.



One can be vehemently against immigration and not be racist.
The immigration most people seem to be against is the massive immigration of say the last 15 years.
Hundreds of thousands of immigrants pouring in every year, plus hundreds of thousands of foreign students pouring in, who never seem to return home, but stay as extra immigrants.
Whole suburbs in the capital cities have been changed completely.


----------



## Unkotare

bianco said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck business is it of anyone else what language people "speak in public" if they are not speaking to you directly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'respect', 'manners', and 'integrating'....
Click to expand...



No, it's called "none of your fucking business." YOU are the one who needs to learn manners.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck business is it of anyone else what language people "speak in public" if they are not speaking to you directly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'respect', 'manners', and 'integrating'....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called "none of your fucking business." YOU are the one who needs to learn manners.
Click to expand...


Only dumbfucks go to places and don't try to fit in. That certainly explains your belligerence on the matter.


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called 'respect', 'manners', and 'integrating'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called "none of your fucking business." YOU are the one who needs to learn manners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only dumbfucks go to places and don't try to fit in.
Click to expand...


"Trying to fit in" means making sure certain people can overhear and understand your private conversations? Talk about a dumb fuck...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Unkotare said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's called "none of your fucking business." YOU are the one who needs to learn manners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumbfucks go to places and don't try to fit in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trying to fit in" means making sure certain people can overhear and understand your private conversations? Talk about a dumb fuck...
Click to expand...


It's a private conversation in public? Talk about dumb fuck...

(You make it way too easy.)


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only dumbfucks go to places and don't try to fit in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trying to fit in" means making sure certain people can overhear and understand your private conversations? Talk about a dumb fuck...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a private conversation in public?
Click to expand...



Yes, quite often. Is this news to you? You are failing badly at your attempt to troll.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^

Maybe, you should stop talking.


----------



## Ravi

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Maybe, you should stop talking.


Maybe you should try to think.


----------



## Ravi

gasbagis una mierda tonto


----------



## Unkotare

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> 
> Maybe, you should stop talking.




Maybe you should stop eavesdropping.


----------



## bianco

Ethnic [for want of a better term] folk have rung the no1 radio station in Sydney after cricket and footy matches in Australia and overseas alleging that people from their races/communities have racially abused players and supporters of Australian teams ...in the languages of their races/communities.
Including some sporting commentators in South Africa, speaking Afrikaans language.


----------



## theliq

Rikurzhen said:


> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.



Where are you from you Fcuking Moron.......not Australia that's for sure......All Australians get on well,yeah there maybe the odd hiccup or odd meataxe(Aussie for Idiot) but in general people get on very well........as for you "Mate" ...you can take the "White Australia Policy" out of your Sorry Asshole and shove it in your Mouth.....You are CERTAINLY NOT WANTED HERE


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from you Fcuking Moron.......not Australia that's for sure......All Australians get on well,yeah there maybe the odd hiccup or odd meataxe(Aussie for Idiot) but in general people get on very well........as for you "Mate" ...you can take the "White Australia Policy" out of your Sorry Asshole and shove it in your Mouth.....You are CERTAINLY NOT WANTED HERE
Click to expand...


If you're putting mate in quotes, you ain't no Aussie.


----------



## theliq

TheGreatGatsby said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from you Fcuking Moron.......not Australia that's for sure......All Australians get on well,yeah there maybe the odd hiccup or odd meataxe(Aussie for Idiot) but in general people get on very well........as for you "Mate" ...you can take the "White Australia Policy" out of your Sorry Asshole and shove it in your Mouth.....You are CERTAINLY NOT WANTED HERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're putting mate in quotes, you ain't no Aussie.
Click to expand...


You silly Man.....The "MATE" I used because I was being sarcastic,you fool......get a grip (of yourself) you MUG,that Aussie enough for you.LOL


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from you Fcuking Moron.......not Australia that's for sure......All Australians get on well,yeah there maybe the odd hiccup or odd meataxe(Aussie for Idiot) but in general people get on very well........as for you "Mate" ...you can take the "White Australia Policy" out of your Sorry Asshole and shove it in your Mouth.....You are CERTAINLY NOT WANTED HERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're putting mate in quotes, you ain't no Aussie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You silly Man.....The "MATE" I used because I was being sarcastic,you fool......get a grip (of yourself) you MUG,that Aussie enough for you.LOL
Click to expand...


anyway what would you know about anything Australia.

Trouble with Guys like you is......You never put your brain into Gear before you open Your Mouth.


----------



## bianco

Hmmm...White Australia policy...

Went to Sydney's CBD a few weeks ago one Sat morning...walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
The majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.

Went to Chatswood suburb on Sydney's 'leafy north shore' ...an 'expensive' suburb one might say.
One weekday afternoon.
Walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.

A year ago went to Parramatta city in Sydney's West.
One weekday afternoon after school hours.
Caught the bus, walked around the streets and in the huge shopping mall.
The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian/Indian/African.

Have been to the NW and SW Sydney as well, much the same story.

Whatever small number of White people are left in Sydney must be in nursing homes, or old and staying indoors.


----------



## Rikurzhen

bianco said:


> Hmmm...White Australia policy...
> 
> Went to Sydney's CBD a few weeks ago one Sat morning...walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
> The majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.
> 
> Went to Chatswood suburb on Sydney's 'leafy north shore' ...an 'expensive' suburb one might say.
> One weekday afternoon.
> Walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
> The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.
> 
> A year ago went to Parramatta city in Sydney's West.
> One weekday afternoon after school hours.
> Caught the bus, walked around the streets and in the huge shopping mall.
> The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian/Indian/African.
> 
> Have been to the NW and SW Sydney as well, much the same story.
> 
> Whatever small number of White people are left in Sydney must be in nursing homes, or old and staying indoors.



I recall reading an article a few years back, which I can't locate now via Google, which talked about Australian frustration with importing an Asian elite-managerial class, where Asian immigrants were beginning to displace whites in many top positions and using ethnic nepotism to hire other Asians, such that university departments become improbably over-represented by Asians, etc. 

Admittedly this is not a problem we have in the US with our low IQ Hispanic immigrants, but still is wrong. A people build a nation and then it gets taken over by an elite group of immigrants. Look at Indonesia, the Philippines  and Malyasia where the Overseas Chinese constitute only a few percent of the population but control upwards of 70% of the economy.

Importing your future masters is not a wise policy choice. Better to return to the White Australia policy.


----------



## bianco

Rikurzhen said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...White Australia policy...
> 
> Went to Sydney's CBD a few weeks ago one Sat morning...walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
> The majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.
> 
> Went to Chatswood suburb on Sydney's 'leafy north shore' ...an 'expensive' suburb one might say.
> One weekday afternoon.
> Walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
> The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.
> 
> A year ago went to Parramatta city in Sydney's West.
> One weekday afternoon after school hours.
> Caught the bus, walked around the streets and in the huge shopping mall.
> The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian/Indian/African.
> 
> Have been to the NW and SW Sydney as well, much the same story.
> 
> Whatever small number of White people are left in Sydney must be in nursing homes, or old and staying indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recall reading an article a few years back, which I can't locate now via Google, which talked about Australian frustration with importing an Asian elite-managerial class, where Asian immigrants were beginning to displace whites in many top positions and using ethnic nepotism to hire other Asians, such that university departments become improbably over-represented by Asians, etc.
> 
> Admittedly this is not a problem we have in the US with our low IQ Hispanic immigrants, but still is wrong. A people build a nation and then it gets taken over by an elite group of immigrants. Look at Indonesia, the Philippines  and Malyasia where the Overseas Chinese constitute only a few percent of the population but control upwards of 70% of the economy.
> 
> Importing your future masters is not a wise policy choice. Better to return to the White Australia policy.
Click to expand...


Too late now...the Left and many on the Right, including the politicians, loved/love it.
Yes, that's what's allegedly happening...'ethnic nepotism' in a wide range of places.
Anyone doing anything about it?
Nuh.

Luckily I'm an 'old White man' 65+ and the country the way it is will basically last long enough for me to enjoy what's left of the best of it. 
Most of the people walking about in those suburbs, streets and malls either don't speak English or speak so little of it it's impossible to converse with them...including the ones moving into my suburb and walking passed my home.
Some will smile back and wave, but most just ignore me.
The smile and wave back ones seem to have moved away...so now I wait for the people walking past to smile and/or wave at me first...which very very rarely happens.

I'd hate to be a young White person in Australia today...most of the 'white collar' jobs have been sent or are being sent overseas.
Those that haven't are seemingly being taken by the hundreds of thousands of foreign students of Indian/SE Asian origin who are pouring out of Australian universities and colleges...a $15bn industry.


----------



## Solutrean_Hypothesis

ThirdTerm said:


> Racism has been so tolerated in the country that anyone who has spent some time in Australia and adopted Australian culture would start making racist remarks regardless of his or her colour. A few years ago, a Chinese woman from Malaysia, who had just become an Australian citizen, made headlines after she posted something very offensive about Asian culture online, while she was working in Indonesia. As for casual racism in Australia, it's the mainstream media that is primarily responsible for instigating anti-immigration sentiments as Rupert Murdock, who is originally from Australia, basically owns the Aussie media and almost every Aussie media outlet is like Fox News. But according to my observation, recent British migrants are less tainted with racism compared to the real Australians whose family roots go back many generations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-fascist protestors outnumbered their far-right opponents at dual rallies in Brisbane's CBD on Friday. Police officers put themselves between the opposing groups as they gathered on Queen Street outside the offices of the Consul-General of Greece about midday. Members of the Australia First Party organised a protest to show solidarity with the neo-Nazi-linked Greek political party, Golden Dawn. But less than 10 Australia First Party supporters attended the rally, which began outside The Greek Club on Edmonstone Street, South Brisbane. Their protest was overshadowed by a counter, anti-fascist rally staged by up to 200 unionists and members of the group Antifa.
> Golden Dawn supporters clash with anti-fascists in Brisbane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="[MEDIA=youtube]SrPLmX4KKUs[/MEDIA]"]
Click to expand...


This fallacy is sometimes committed while trying to convince a person that a widely popular thought is true.


Nine out of ten of my constituents oppose the bill, therefore it is a bad idea.
Fifty million Elvis fans can't be wrong.
Everyone's doing it.
In a court of law, the jury vote by majority; therefore they will always make the correct decision.
Many people buy extended warranties, therefore it is wise to buy them.
Millions of people agree with my viewpoint, therefore it must be true.
The majority of this country voted for this President, therefore this president can't be wrong


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.



I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
Click to expand...


I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
Click to expand...


The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - all white Australians are immigrant families.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's gravest mistake was abandoning the White Australia policy. That was a catastrophic mistake and it's hard to remedy. Think of it like going through sex reassignment surgery and then changing your mind after the surgery has been performed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from you Fcuking Moron.......not Australia that's for sure......All Australians get on well,yeah there maybe the odd hiccup or odd meataxe(Aussie for Idiot) but in general people get on very well........as for you "Mate" ...you can take the "White Australia Policy" out of your Sorry Asshole and shove it in your Mouth.....You are CERTAINLY NOT WANTED HERE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're putting mate in quotes, you ain't no Aussie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You silly Man.....The "MATE" I used because I was being sarcastic,you fool......get a grip (of yourself) you MUG,that Aussie enough for you.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyway what would you know about anything Australia.
> 
> Trouble with Guys like you is......You never put your brain into Gear before you open Your Mouth.
Click to expand...


Well, you ain't one of the cool blokes from the land down under.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - all white Australians are immigrant families.
Click to expand...


No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.
*ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
Click to expand...


You can continually assert that a cow is a tree but that doesn't make a cow a tree. Most of the white Australians are not from immigrant families, only 11.3% of the population qualifies as immigrants. You have a bizarre vision of how reality works.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can continually assert that a cow is a tree but that doesn't make a cow a tree. Most of the white Australians are not from immigrant families, only 11.3% of the population qualifies as immigrants. You have a bizarre vision of how reality works.
Click to expand...


Tell the abos that.
There were no white people at all in Australia, so ALL whites are fucking immigrant families.
The fact you don't want to admit it, doesn't change the truth.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can continually assert that a cow is a tree but that doesn't make a cow a tree. Most of the white Australians are not from immigrant families, only 11.3% of the population qualifies as immigrants. You have a bizarre vision of how reality works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the abos that.
> There were no white people at all in Australia, so ALL whites are fucking immigrant families.
> The fact you don't want to admit it, doesn't change the truth.
Click to expand...

The aborigines didn't sprout out of the ground you know, so by your criteria they, along with everyone living everywhere except Africa, is an immigrant. Queen Elizabeth is an immigrant to England by your nonsensical standard.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> The aborigines didn't sprout out of the ground you know, *so by your criteria they, along with everyone living everywhere except Africa*, is an immigrant. .



Ah, so you admit your part black.
Yo, bro, gimmi five.


----------



## bianco

"Abbos", "Abos"...is racist.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can continually assert that a cow is a tree but that doesn't make a cow a tree. Most of the white Australians are not from immigrant families, only 11.3% of the population qualifies as immigrants. You have a bizarre vision of how reality works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the abos that.
> There were no white people at all in Australia, so ALL whites are fucking immigrant families.
> The fact you don't want to admit it, doesn't change the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aborigines didn't sprout out of the ground you know, so by your criteria they, along with everyone living everywhere except Africa, is an immigrant. Queen Elizabeth is an immigrant to England by your nonsensical standard.
Click to expand...


There's a massive difference between settling an unpopulated area, and taking over a populated one, treating the people you displace with contempt.


----------



## bianco

In the 1700s it was pirate ships, treasure chests, drunken plundering, debauchery, ...and wars, wars, and more wars.
Whatever nations and pirates could grab for themselves and their rulers they did.
Britain, Spain, France and Holland the main combatants.
Colonies everywhere.
You either defended your land and people or lost it/them.

We live in more enlightened times today...sort of.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can continually assert that a cow is a tree but that doesn't make a cow a tree. Most of the white Australians are not from immigrant families, only 11.3% of the population qualifies as immigrants. You have a bizarre vision of how reality works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell the abos that.
> There were no white people at all in Australia, so ALL whites are fucking immigrant families.
> The fact you don't want to admit it, doesn't change the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The aborigines didn't sprout out of the ground you know, so by your criteria they, along with everyone living everywhere except Africa, is an immigrant. Queen Elizabeth is an immigrant to England by your nonsensical standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a massive difference between settling an unpopulated area, and taking over a populated one, treating the people you displace with contempt.
Click to expand...


That puts Native Americans in a bit of a pickle considering that their ancestors completely wiped out the people who were living in North America when they arrived in this place.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> That puts Native Americans in a bit of a pickle considering that their ancestors completely wiped out the people who were living in North America when they arrived in this place.



It sure does.
As I've pointed out to their idiot American right who rant on about immigrants, the whites are ALL immigrant families.


----------



## Indofred

bianco said:


> In the 1700s it was pirate ships, treasure chests, drunken plundering, debauchery.



Australia has come a long way since then.
No more pirate ships or treasure chests.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That puts Native Americans in a bit of a pickle considering that their ancestors completely wiped out the people who were living in North America when they arrived in this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does.
> As I've pointed out to their idiot American right who rant on about immigrants, the whites are ALL immigrant families.
Click to expand...


And so are Native Americans and their ancestors committed genocide to boot.


----------



## Indofred

Rikurzhen said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> That puts Native Americans in a bit of a pickle considering that their ancestors completely wiped out the people who were living in North America when they arrived in this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does.
> As I've pointed out to their idiot American right who rant on about immigrants, the whites are ALL immigrant families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And so are Native Americans and their ancestors committed genocide to boot.
Click to expand...


Up to the last massacre of wounded knee and murdering Indians in Minnesota, about 1890+, yes.
Of course, the US has used its army against unions and black Americans since then, putting it in a club of very few countries that have used its own troops to kill its own civilians.


----------



## theliq

Indofred said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
Click to expand...


----------



## theliq

theliq said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> F**k off, we?re full... of racists | News.com.au
> 
> #####
> 
> Maybe if non-White Australians started calling themselves 'Australian' instead of the nationality/race of their Middle Eastern, European, Mediterranean, Asian etc ancestors...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they started cheering for the Australian soccer team, Australian cricket team etc instead of the soccer teams and cricket teams etc of *their* ancestral countries...things would be different.
> 
> Maybe if they spoke English in public.
> 
> Maybe if all the store signs were in English.
> 
> Of course no 'non-White/non-"Anglo-Saxon"' Australians are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only actual Australians are the Abos.
> That makes you a fucking immigrant bastard - fuck off home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't believe you understand what an immigrant is. You are an immigrant to Indonesia. Bianco is a native born Australian. To immigrate implies one leaves the one country and settles in another country. So ends Remedial lessons on immigration 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The silly cow is always harping on about Australians, ignoring one fact as tiny as her brain - *all white Australians are immigrant families*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they're not. Only 24.6% of the population are immigrants 4.2% are from England, 2.2% from New Zealand, 0.9% from Italy, 0.7% from South Africa, 0.6% from Scotland, 0.5% from Germany, 0.5% from Greece, 0.4% from the USA, 0.4% from the Netherlands, 0.3% from Ireland, 0.2% from Croatia, 0.2% from Poland, and 0.2% from Canada. Presuming that these are all white immigrants, it looks like only 11.3% of Australia's population are white immigrants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> *ALL* white Australians are from immigrant families.
> Of course, they don't like that little fact noted, especially the racist scumbag element.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well as an Australian and WHITE (as you idiots,like to say) you miss the point,the vast MAJORITY of Australians never use terms like this....we refer to our fellow Australians as AUSTRALIANS......sorry to disappoint your clouded minds,putting it mildly.

You are so wrong on all points and so are others on this thread......Yes you can say All Australians including Aboriginals are Migrants if you go far enough back......but then you can say that about every Country and Mankind in general......can't you....anyhow who the fcuk are you and where are you from, to make any comment about Australia(or anywhere else for that matter).

The Aboriginal people have been here for 30,000 years plus......they were not one harmonious group but over 1600 different tribes/peoples with over 800 languages when Captain Cook arrived on these shores and the Dutch,French and Portuguese who passed by.

The Dutch thought this a barren land and sailed on to Batavia(now Dakarta),they even called the Island off Fremantle,in my home State of Western Australia "Rottness Island" meaning Rats-Nest Island, they thought the Quokka a small marsupial was a Rat !!!!!!!!What a terrible error the Dutch made,considering the enormous mineral wealth this State has.

Yes Australia was colonised by the British who in its inception lived a dreadful marginal existence,later it was used to bring criminals(I use this term loosely,as many of the crimes committed were so pathetic as to deem the transportation banal for such "crimes") from Britain,whom prior to this time were transported to America.

From this period the Aboriginals in the main were treated abominably by the settlers(whites if you like)this really continued into the 1960's when the Aboriginal got the VOTE......this continues to a very small degree with some ignorant,uneducated Australians.....thankfully they like those who lived under the White Australia Policy are a miniscule minority.

After WW2 mass migration,was encouraged mainly from the UK,Netherlands,Greece,Italy,Malta and the various ethnic areas of the then Yugoslavia and the middle east mainly Lebanon as Australia needed to increase its relatively small population,later after the war,Vietnamese and people from South East Asia,Singapore came.......then South Africans and Iraq.

We are not perfect but compared to most countries I have visited and it's a fair few,Australia has much to be proud of,for a population of only 22 odd million,we punch well above our weight in business,culture,the arts and our sporting prowess...............internally, we, compared to most countries world wide,have a great health,welfare,educational and aged care system.............many Australian travel but this is the only country I have flown into where the people of a country Clap as the plane lands....so glad to be home.

But there is more to do in many ways but at least we know how to treat each other and to call each other......I think "AUSTRALIANS does fine" much of the world would like to be as fortunate.

I think most of you Posters need to look into a Mirror and sort yourselves out before making comments about this Multicultural Land.........don't you.steve


----------



## Rikurzhen

theliq said:


> anyhow who the fcuk are you and where are you from, to make any comment about Australia(or anywhere else for that matter).



Says the Australian dude commenting on a US Messageboard. Irony.


----------



## theliq

Rikurzhen said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow who the fcuk are you and where are you from, to make any comment about Australia(or anywhere else for that matter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Australian dude commenting on a US Messageboard. Irony.
Click to expand...


No  Irony at all considering the state of the US and SOME of its citizens....you have much to learn.


----------



## theliq

bianco said:


> Hmmm...White Australia policy...
> 
> Went to Sydney's CBD a few weeks ago one Sat morning...walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
> The majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.
> 
> Went to Chatswood suburb on Sydney's 'leafy north shore' ...an 'expensive' suburb one might say.
> One weekday afternoon.
> Walked around the streets and in the shopping malls.
> The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian.
> 
> A year ago went to Parramatta city in Sydney's West.
> One weekday afternoon after school hours.
> Caught the bus, walked around the streets and in the huge shopping mall.
> The vast majority of the people there were Chinese/SE Asian/Indian/African.
> 
> Have been to the NW and SW Sydney as well, much the same story.
> 
> Whatever small number of White people are left in Sydney must be in nursing homes, or old and staying indoors.



Hi Bianco,I have to pull you up on some of your prose,firstly Sydney and greater metropolitan area only has 18.97% Asians,this includes Chinese,Indian,Vietnamese,Filipino,Cambodians,Singaporeans etc.,.....over 30% of the students in Asian communities go to University....20% of Australia's Doctors are of Asian or Asian extraction.So they really do punch above their weight.

The Chinese and Afghans(not really Asians,I suppose) have been here since the 1850's,later the Vietnamese and others,all have contributed massively to the wealth and prosperity of Australia.Melbourne has 18.20%,Perth 10.23%,Brisbane 8.3%,Adelaide 8.12%..so your "Enormous amount" of Asians is not that big considering the amount of people with a Caucasian  background.

The White Australia Policy,thank goodness is a thing of the past.......where would this country be without Migration.steve


----------



## theliq

Rikurzhen said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyhow who the fcuk are you and where are you from, to make any comment about Australia(or anywhere else for that matter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Australian dude commenting on a US Messageboard. Irony.
Click to expand...


Always happy to expand your limited knowledge regarding other parts of the World and Australia in particular.......NO MYOPIA WITH ME  LOLsteve


----------

